# Newborn Posing Guide



## natashamc

Just wanted to post about my design website.  I have some great posing guides available, as well as, premade logos and watermarks, card templates, etc.

Birth Announcements | Photographer Card Templates | Baby Photo Cards by McCarthy Photography


----------

